

Obama Endorses Sarbox Reform To Make Small IPOs Easier - Todd
http://www.businessinsider.com/obama-endorses-sarbanes-oxley-reform-to-make-small-ipos-easier-2011-10

======
hollerith
Sounds like a significant development.

